# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Как ощущать себя на 11 лет моложе? Результаты исследования Lenovo: используйте технологии!

## Labs

*
Минск, 17 сентября 2019 г.* – Компания Lenovo провела исследование ролитехнологий в жизни, обучении и обществе. Благодаря инновациям качествообразования значительно повысилось, а новое поколение учеников стало болеенезависимым и самостоятельным.Опрос охватил более 15 тысяч человек со всего мира, включая США,Мексику, Бразилию, Китай, Индию, Японию, Великобританию, Германию, Францию иИталию. Исследование показало, что 40% респондентов чувствуют себя не просто«еще» или «более» юными благодаря технологиям – в среднем технологии позволяютлюдям чувствовать себя моложе на 11 лет.75%1 опрошенных родителей отметили,что дети не просят их о помощи, а отдают преимущество поиску ответов винтернете. Такая практика приобрела популярность в странах, где больше всегоиспользуют новейшие технологии в обучении, а именно в Индии (89 и Китае(85. Наименьший показатель в немецких семьях – 54%. Здесь нетолько родители, но и учителя с особой осторожностью относятся к использованиютехники в образовании, особенно в школах. Однако внедрение технологий получилоширокое распространение в Германии благодаря инициативе правительства в 2018году оборудовать более 40 тысяч2 школ новейшими компьютерами ипрограммным обеспечением.*Не только дети зависят от технологий*60% родителей хотя бы раз искали что-то винтернете, а потом делали вид, что уже знают ответ, помогая ребенку выполнятьшкольные задания. Чаще всего это касалось STEM-предметов, таких как математика(45 и наука (38, а также география (36 и иностранные языки (35.Более 80% участников исследования согласились,что использование новейших технологий в образовании помогает ученикам лучшеучиться в школе и усваивать информацию. В свою очередь, значительная частьработающих родителей (84 отметила, что современные технологии позволяют имработать и, при этом, постоянно быть на связи с семьей. Наибольшеераспространение это утверждение приобрело в Китае и Индии – 95% респондентов обеих стран считают, что технологии помогаютсбалансировать карьеру и жизнь. 8 из 10 матерей в Индии ответили, чтоиспользование «умных» устройств и технологий сделали их материнство намноголегче. На втором месте оказалась Бразилия, где с утверждением согласились 89%респондентов. Родители в Германии и Италии считают иначе и утверждают, чтотехнологии являются менее определяющим фактором для баланса между отцовством исохранением работы.*Технологии помогают создавать новое поколениенезависимых учеников*Несмотря на то, что технологии способствуютобучению, 72% родителей все же имеют определенные опасения. Они считают, чтотехнологии могут вызвать зависимость у молодежи и повлиять на социальныенавыки. Но вместе с этим, 73% респондентов верят, что технологии помогаютбудущим поколениям становиться более независимыми и самостоятельно решатьпроблемы.«Нет сомнений, что современное образованиетрансформирует  ся благодаря интеллектуальным технологиям. Они дают детямвозможность быть изобретательными и независимыми учениками, которые могутсамостоятельно искать правильные ответы и узнавать больше. Действительно, важнособлюдать баланс между временем в интернете и реальной жизни, но технологиимогут объединять семьи. К тому же, не все родители могут одинаково помочь детямс учебными предметами, – комментирует Дилип Бхатия (Dilip Bhatia),вице-президент по глобальному маркетингу, опыту пользователей и клиентовLenovo. – Наши технологические решения позволяют ученикам иммерсивно и активноучиться, не ограничиваясь только школьной программой. Поэтому очевидно, что вовсем мире технологии являются универсальным средством, которое позволяетбольшему количеству детей получать доступ к множеству источников информации, неполагаясь только на опыт взрослых».Что касается молодежи, то миллениалы и поколенияZ считают, что технологии играют положительную роль в их образовании. Например,более 40% учеников утверждают, что доступ к интернету значительно облегчаетпроцесс поиска информации о кейсах или социальных проблемах, которые ихволнуют. С этим также согласилось и взрослое население. Почти половинародителей считают, что технологии станут чрезвычайно важными для решениябудущих проблем в образовании. Например, уже сегодня школы во всем мире начинаютвнедрять технологии виртуальной реальности для создания инклюзивной учебнойсреды, тем самым поддерживая учеников с физическими, социальными иликогнитивными особенностями. Такой подход свидетельствует о настоящейтрансформационно  й силе технологий.

----------

